# 7-String LTD Guitar. Which one do I buy?



## cjbrents (Jun 27, 2012)

Seven-Stringers,

I have been playing six-string electric since 2003, now it's time to move on to deeper and heavier strings. I own a 2007 Schecter C-1 Elite(Seymour Duncans, $750) and 2010 Schecter Hellraiser Solo 6(EMG 81/85, $850), I thought they were awesome, until I picked up my bassist's $400 ESP LTD EC200QM with EMG HZ installed in the neck and bridge. I was blown away instantly! ESP guitars.

My bassist also has a seven-string guitar, but the tone of the guitar he has doesn't suit my tastes. I've played it a few times, not too hard to get accustomed too, but it took me a few tries to get the hang of it. So, now I'm on the hunt for one. I'll be making a purchase around the end of September or early October. These are my top picks...


ESP LTD H-1007
ESP LTD H-1007 7-String Electric Guitar | Musician's Friend

ESP LTD MH-417
ESP LTD MH-417 7-String Electric Guitar | Musician's Friend

ESP LTD EC-407
ESP LTD EC-407 7-String Electric Guitar | Musician's Friend


What are the major differences between the three, other than the shape of the body or size of the neck? Which one would you prefer, any ESP fans out there?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## AliceLG (Jun 27, 2012)

Having an MH-417 I totally recommend it, great bang for your buck. Comfortable, great sound, fast neck, great finish.

That being said, there's a reason the H-1007 is more expensive, being in the Deluxe line and all, if you can afford it go for that one.


----------



## The Only Factor (Jun 27, 2012)

Coming from an avid ESP fanatic, either one would be a killer axe really... The H1007 is more top of the line for an LTD, but still is worth every penny like either the MH417 or the EC407 is and would be. 

The neck on all 3 will be the same profile so no worries there. Either will be a good choice and sure to not disappoint.


----------



## tasteslikeawesome (Jun 27, 2012)

I would take a look at the ESP AW-7. I think it's around the same price as the H1007 too! Definately the better choice in my opinion.


----------



## tasteslikeawesome (Jun 27, 2012)

ESP LTD AW7 Alex Wade 7 String Electric Guitar | Sam Ash Music 1-800-4-SAMASH


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 27, 2012)

If you liked your bassists EC why not get the EC-407?


----------



## Black43 (Jun 27, 2012)

EX-307.


----------



## Cougs (Jun 27, 2012)

Go to a shop and play all three of them. Then choose which one you like the best.


----------



## asilayamazing (Jun 27, 2012)

i want an ec sooooo bad.....


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Jun 27, 2012)

If you like Emg's and TOM bridge go for d h-1007
if you prefer passives (high gain still) and a hipshot style bridge go for d aw-7

No point going lower range if you can afford top of d line Ltd.


----------



## Epyon6 (Jun 28, 2012)

Its really up to what body style you like best, their not too disimilar form one another, I can deff vouche for the MH417 AWSOME guitar exspecially for the price, also I thnk the body and the headstock looks sexy, they call it a knife headstock....what more metal then that???


----------



## nic0us (Jun 28, 2012)

I just ordered H-1007 and can't wait to get it to home 

As others said, if you can afford it, then go for it. I still think you should first test it out since it's quite a big investment.


----------



## tasteslikeawesome (Jun 28, 2012)

If EMGs and TOM bridges are what you're after also check out the ESP ZH-7 instead of the H-1007. It gets me drooling just looking at it. The H-1007's fretboard, headstock, finish, and hardware put me off to the point where I don't consider it an option for me anymore after all these new guitars caught my fancy. ZH-7 is neckthru rather than a set neck carved and sanded down to look like a neckthru. I'll just let you look for your self... ESP LTD ZH-7 Zach Householder Electric Guitar in See Thru Black Satin. Instock! | eBay


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 28, 2012)

Honestly, as much as I like the ZH-7, the specs are almost exactly identical to the MH-417.

ESP LTD MH-417 7-String Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend

If you want a figured maple top with ebony fretboard, go for the ZH. If you want a rosewood fingerboard with a solid top, go for the MH.

And I have to admit, out of all the WC sigs, the ZH is my least favorite, because the specs are too close to an existing guitar.


----------



## cjbrents (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the considerations and suggestions! I wasn't expecting replies this fast, but I'm glad I was able to receive them. So let me reply to you.

The EX-307 looks really kick ass, but too James Hetfield when I'm trying to be me. The Whitechapel guitarists' signature models look really awesome, but I'll get my own custom model one day. 

I don't know if I want the EC model because it's the only ESP model I've ever played. I may like the M and H models, too. I love the black satin paint job, don't like the gloss, but that's a minor dislike. 

If it's only about the body styles, and everyone seems to really love the MH-417, I guess I should take the H-1007. From the looks of it, it's a top-of-the-line model. Thanks for all the inputs!

About playing them all in a music store.... Where I live, there are two big music stores, three small ones, and I highly doubt any of them will have these three seven-strings in stock. It's all special order, which means I'll have to pay up front; hence this post.

Thanks again, yall.


----------



## The Only Factor (Jun 28, 2012)

cjbrents said:


> Thanks for all the considerations and suggestions! I wasn't expecting replies this fast, but I'm glad I was able to receive them. So let me reply to you.
> 
> The EX-307 looks really kick ass, but too James Hetfield when I'm trying to be me. The Whitechapel guitarists' signature models look really awesome, but I'll get my own custom model one day.



I would agree to a sense, but disagree to another sense as well. Maybe if the body shape was the original lawsuit Explorer style, then maybe. The thing that killed the EX307 for me was the 4x3 headstock. IMHO, they should have kept it authentic to the 6-string counterpart and did the inline headstock.

As for getting someone else's signature model, I wouldn't even look at it that way. I got the AW-7 because it was finally "The Perfect Strat 7" that I was looking to find, but would have had to get one of the older and hared rot find Fender Squire Strat VII's and modify that thing to high hell to get something closer to what I wanted. But after seeing it and seeing what it had for specs, I knew that this would be one of those that I'd kick myself to no end for not buying.

I too look forward to the day I get my own custom, but for a price tag between $6K and $7K and over a years' wait time, it will have to wait a while. I am in need of a new vehicle first! 

Now am I in a band that's playing out or touring, no. And I'm not anyone of mad skill like a few members on here who ARE my influences and inspirations, but to me owning someone's signature model isn't about being like someone else. Having that sig model is having something that you like that someone else made possible for everyone else. It's about finding that piece that you really like and loving it even more every time you pick it up to play it.



cjbrents said:


> I don't know if I want the EC model because it's the only ESP model I've ever played. I may like the M and H models, too. I love the black satin paint job, don't like the gloss, but that's a minor dislike.
> 
> If it's only about the body styles, and everyone seems to really love the MH-417, I guess I should take the H-1007. From the looks of it, it's a top-of-the-line model. Thanks for all the inputs!



Okay, but here you kinda contradict yourself, especially if you like a satin finish over gloss. And if you really look around on the 7-string threads, you'll see a lot of guys rave just as much about thier EC407's and H1007's as you will those who love thier MH417's. Like I mentioned earlier, either one will be a really sweet axe, but it's all in the matter of what YOU like and appeals to you the most. 

And while the 400 series may be a lower level compared to the 1000's, it's still gonna be just as much fun to play and still sound really good despite. The main differences between the 400's and the 1000's or an LTD sig model will be where they were made for one. The 400's went from MIK (made in Korea), to Indonesia in 2009, and then to China around late 2010. The 1000's and LTD sig models are still MIK and are just as good as the 400's that are now Chinese made. 

Of course that for the more money of the 1000 or an LTD sig, you'll get better woods used for the construction, better craftsmanship (despite still being machine-made...) and better attention to details. Hell, my EC407 is a very close rival for 1st place with my AW-7 because like any other guitar (or anything else really...) no two will be exactly the same. And that in itself makes each one unique to the next - even more so when you change hardware, pickups and/or electronics ect, then it really becomes yours and you fall in love with it that much more.



cjbrents said:


> About playing them all in a music store.... Where I live, there are two big music stores, three small ones, and I highly doubt any of them will have these three seven-strings in stock. It's all special order, which means I'll have to pay up front; hence this post.
> 
> Thanks again, yall.



If your near a Guitar Center, chances are they will have an EC407 sitting on the wall if someone didn't snag it already. At the GC near me, they started carrying them in-stock now because they are selling like crazy and there's enough of a demand for them. And at the same time, you never know what killer pieces you'll come across unless you go and look for yourself. And don't just go once and give up, go back like once a week and see if anything new came in. You'd be surprised at what you find sometimes, and for a killer steal of a price too sometimes.

But I DO agree with a few of the others who say that if you're considering an H1007, then keep some of the LTD sig models in mind too that would be in the same price range. Like if your considering an MH417, I myself would go with one of the ZH-7's just to have something different. Yes, the specs are almost the same except for the quilt top, see thru black and the inlays. But think of how many people have the MH417 already, and I too have yet to see an NGD for a ZH-7. To me, it seems like the ZH would be a much better choice if your considering an MH-417, and has a different visual appeal than the H1007 too.

Just a few more things to bounce around and hope this helps you decide a little more and look at a few other models you wouldn't have thought of before. Like I said, either LTD 7 you go with will not disappoint and you'll be glad you got it... I have been with all the LTD's I've owned over the years, and wouldn't give my current 2 LTD's for anything else - well okay, MAYBE if they were actual ESP's that is!!!

 Good luck and keep us posted on which one you decide upon!


----------



## cjbrents (Jun 28, 2012)

I guess I never looked at the signature models in the way you've described. I do believe I'd like the ZH-7; same specs as the others I already have in mind. The guitar center they built in Omaha has a very limited selection of guitars, nothing like the one I was use to in Memphis. It's smaller and they only carry about 12 guitars per brand, except Gibson and Fender, of course. I would like to try them out, though. 

I may end up getting a signature, but I don't want to stand out on stage with my James Hetfield, George Lynch, or Van Halen guitar because I don't want people to expect me to pull off some kick ass solo that I'm never going to play. I'm a rhythm guitarist, so is James, but you get my drift, right? Besides, I'll keep looking.

Thanks for breaking down the difference in the 400 and 1000 models. The only difference I've noticed in the 417 and the 1007 is about $100. I may check out the Householder model a little more in depth, first. Thanks again.

Thanks again, all.


----------



## tasteslikeawesome (Jun 29, 2012)

The ZH-7 has a maple neck while the MH-417 has a mahogany neck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 29, 2012)

tasteslikeawesome said:


> The ZH-7 has a maple neck while the MH-417 has a mahogany neck.





*MH-417*
Neck-Thru-Body Construction
25.5" Scale
Mahogany Body
_Maple Neck_
Rosewood Fingerboard
48mm Standard Nut
Thin U Neck Contour
24 XJ Frets
Black Nickel Hardware
Grover Tuners
TOM Bridge
EMG 81-7 (B) / 707 (N) Active p.u.
Finish: BLKS (Black Satin)

*ZH-7*
Neck-Thru-Body Construction
25.5&#8221; Scale
Mahogany Body
Quilted Maple Top
_Maple Neck_
Ebony Fingerboard
48mm Standard Nut
Thin U Neck Contour
24 XJ Frets
Black Satin Hardware
ESP Locking Tuners
Tonepros Locking TOM Bridge
EMG 81-7 (B) / 707 (N) Active p.u.
Finish: STBLKS (See Thru Black Satin)


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 29, 2012)

If you get an H-1007, I WILL hunt you down for it


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 29, 2012)

I've got a H-1007 with the floyd rose and I absolutely love the guitar. Stays in tune better than any guitar I've ever owned and what I was really impressed with was that the EMGs actually are quite versatile in this guitar. I really think it's due to the Mahogany body because I hated the EMGs I had in my old M-1000 that I eventually sold (which was alder). H-1007 is very comfortable to play and is perfect for me. Good luck.


----------



## cjbrents (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks. I'm actually leaning toward the H-1007. I like the look of the guitar, and I'm sure the EMGs are fucking sweet! Plus, I've seen a few youtube reviews. I've seen the lead, and rhythm reviews, which I really like. Once I get back home, I'm heading to the guitar center to check out all three models for myself, if possible, but the H-1007 sparks my interests the most.


----------



## cjbrents (Jun 30, 2012)

TheShreddinHand said:


> So the wood really makes that much of a difference? I didn't think it would really have an effect on your tone that much. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 30, 2012)

MH-417 is a beast!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 1, 2012)

cjbrents said:


> Thanks. I'm actually leaning toward the H-1007. I like the look of the guitar, and I'm sure the EMGs are fucking sweet! Plus, I've seen a few youtube reviews. I've seen the lead, and rhythm reviews, which I really like. Once I get back home, I'm heading to the guitar center to check out all three models for myself, if possible, but the H-1007 sparks my interests the most.



There were also a couple vids that sold me on the guitar too. Jotun666 from the forum here has some sweet clips of the guitar. The one and only Andy James played it on some NAMM clips on youtube and the Whitechapel guys played it on some videos when they were recording their new album. Check those out if you can find them!



cjbrents said:


> TheShreddinHand said:
> 
> 
> > So the wood really makes that much of a difference? I didn't think it would really have an effect on your tone that much. Thanks for the advice.
> ...


----------



## The Only Factor (Jul 1, 2012)

cjbrents said:


> TheShreddinHand said:
> 
> 
> > So the wood really makes that much of a difference? I didn't think it would really have an effect on your tone that much. Thanks for the advice.
> ...


----------



## cjbrents (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks, Eric. I've seen the Andy James clips, a few from others, but not sure about Jotun666. I'll look him up. Whitechapel used the H-1007? I thought they only played their signatures. I'll see what I can find on them. I dig the EMG tones, too. I've heard blackouts were awesome, like the Blackjack ATX C-7 from Schecter, but I'm not real familiar with them.


----------



## cjbrents (Jul 2, 2012)

The Only Factor said:


> cjbrents said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the woods and construction of a guitar have a huge factor in your tone, regardless of what pickups you have and use in it. For example, I've tried the EMG 81-7 in an M107 and found it to be muddy as all hell. Yet the 707 seems to be a much better solution in that guitar from what I experienced. But the 81-7 in mahogany is much better and balances the tones out very nicely, just as using the 707TW's would as well. Mahogany and swamp ash are a lot darker sounding woods than others such as alder, ash, maple or basswood. Maple is always a very bright sounding wood, basswood has more darker tones, but is still on the brighter tone wood.
> ...


----------



## cjbrents (Jul 2, 2012)

^^^^^^Other than the bolt-on neck(ZH-7)


----------



## vinniemallet (Jul 2, 2012)

I had a EC-1000, I know it's not sevenstring but since H-1007 is a deluxe series I totally recommend the guitar, they ARE ALWAYS IN TUNE, ALWAYS DUDE, you can face a hurricane with that guitar. Good luck in your choice!


----------



## The Only Factor (Jul 2, 2012)

cjbrents said:


> The Only Factor said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that. Speaking of the fingerboard woods, is ebony the best? I'm leaning toward getting the H-1007(rosewood) but I like the ZH-7(ebony), too. The difference is in the fingerboard wood, unless there are other major factors that I haven't considered. Again, I'm not making a final decision until September. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## cjbrents (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks. I didn't think the fingerboard really mattered too much, but the bolt-on may have less sustain. Then again, I play rhythm, does it really matter? I have been playing Schecters for the past five years, so all the info on the ESPs are greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 3, 2012)

Jotun's vids:







WhiteChapel, guitar can be seen shortly before one minute mark I believe:



Eric


----------



## AlexAlaska (Jul 3, 2012)

I def recommend the H-1007, I have one and it feels aaawwwwweeeeeeeeessssooommmmmmmmeeee the pickups are super versatile too and sound great (I tend to lean towards the 707 cause it sounds less compressed)


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 3, 2012)

AlexAlaska said:


> I def recommend the H-1007, I have one and it feels aaawwwwweeeeeeeeessssooommmmmmmmeeee the pickups are super versatile too and sound great (I tend to lean towards the 707 cause it sounds less compressed)



Did you replace the 81-7 in the bridge with a 707? I've been thinking of trying it.

Eric


----------



## The Only Factor (Jul 4, 2012)

cjbrents said:


> Thanks. I didn't think the fingerboard really mattered too much, but the bolt-on may have less sustain. Then again, I play rhythm, does it really matter? I have been playing Schecters for the past five years, so all the info on the ESPs are greatly appreciated.



Oh yes my friend. Like I mentioned before EVERYTHING about a guitar will affect it's tonality - from how it's built, the woods used (body, neck, fingerboard...), bridge set up, pickups and even what strings and guages you put on will affect your tone as well. Sustain is usually more an issue with which kind of bridge set-up you use. Typically, you get more sustain from a hardtail string-thru body fixed bridge or a tune-o-matic w/ a string thru bridge. Anytime your strings are fed thru the body, your getting more sustain and resonance due to the strings vibrating thru the whole body than going to a stop tailpiece and vibrating into the 2 posts mounting it to the body. 

Tremolo systems tend to have less sustain due to the more metal from the saddles, base plates and springs (and posts like on a Floyd Rose style system...). But there are places that make and sell such parts like bigger brass block upgrades to help gain a lot more of your sustain back.

In addition, you will tend to get the most sustain from a neck thru, but that don't mean that you can't still get some killer sustain from a set neck, set thru or a bolt on either. While I do like neck thru guitars, I sometimes find them to be really dark sounding depending on the pickups, woods and other factors. So it really all depends on the guitar itself because each one is different - even if you played 2 of the exact same guitar, you will notice differences in playabilty and tone from each.

So if your considering the ZH-7, the H1007 or the MH417 -or even the EC407 for that matter - you will still be able to get some really amazing tones out of it. Sustain wise, you'll get the most from something like the ZH7, MH417 or the H1007 due to the tune-o-matic w/ string thru body.



AlexAlaska said:


> I def recommend the H-1007, I have one and it feels aaawwwwweeeeeeeeessssooommmmmmmmeeee the pickups are super versatile too and sound great (I tend to lean towards the 707 cause it sounds less compressed)





TheShreddinHand said:


> Did you replace the 81-7 in the bridge with a 707? I've been thinking of trying it.
> 
> Eric



Interesting... I recently played a buddy's H207 that he swapped a 707 from an 81-7. And though it still sounds good, I found it to be definitely warmer sounding compared to the 81-7. So I'm sure that the 81-7 in the mahogany will be better and help break up some of the darker natural tones from the mahogany, neck-thru/set-thru and rosewood/ebony fingerboards. I was considering doing that on my EC407 when I got it, but wound up using the 707TW's instead and it actually worked out really well. 

Just my  on it though and I know everyone's tastes are different. And I also know there's another difference between the Ash body on the older H207's and the mahogany on the newer MH/ZH/H 7-strings...


----------



## TraE (Jul 4, 2012)

As far as the MH-417 vs H-1007, it's a matter of preference in aesthetics. I personally would go with the MH-417 (I played one, it was awesome). I think it looks better (love the headstock), and as a bonus, the satin finish on it makes the neck so smooth.


----------



## cjbrents (Jul 4, 2012)

TraE said:


> As far as the MH-417 vs H-1007, it's a matter of preference in aesthetics. I personally would go with the MH-417 (I played one, it was awesome). I think it looks better (love the headstock), and as a bonus, the satin finish on it makes the neck so smooth.


 

So, the hardware, headstock, and $100 is the only difference between the MH417 and the H-1007? 





The Only Factor said:


> Oh yes my friend. Like I mentioned before EVERYTHING about a guitar will affect it's tonality - from how it's built, the woods used (body, neck, fingerboard...), bridge set up, pickups and even what strings and guages you put on will affect your tone as well. Sustain is usually more an issue with which kind of bridge set-up you use. Typically, you get more sustain from a hardtail string-thru body fixed bridge or a tune-o-matic w/ a string thru bridge. Anytime your strings are fed thru the body, your getting more sustain and resonance due to the strings vibrating thru the whole body than going to a stop tailpiece and vibrating into the 2 posts mounting it to the body.
> 
> Tremolo systems tend to have less sustain due to the more metal from the saddles, base plates and springs (and posts like on a Floyd Rose style system...). But there are places that make and sell such parts like bigger brass block upgrades to help gain a lot more of your sustain back.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for all the advice. Every comment you've made has been a learning experience, friend. I know little about guitar when i comes to using different woods with certain pick-ups, etc. I appreciate it.






TheShreddinHand said:


> Jotun's vids:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Eric, thanks for the posts, man. Unfortunately, I can't view them at the moment, but I'll check them out as soon as I get back to my personal computer. 


Since everyone has been mentioning Whitechapel, I looked them up, because I had never heard of them until I posted here. I watched a few videos, heard a few of ZH's instrumentals, and I was not impressed. The guy seems to barely play his guitar in Whitechapel. He'll strum a note, palm mute, strum a note, stop playing alltogether, repeat. So, I couldn't get a good feel for how the guitar may sound when playing Trivium, Deftones, Godsmack, Staind, or Lamb of God. So, I'll wait and see.


----------



## nic0us (Jul 5, 2012)

cjbrents said:


> So, the hardware, headstock, and $100 is the only difference between the MH417 and the H-1007?


I think there are also some differences on building quality and finishing since the H-1007 is in Deluxe series you know. But yeah otherwise they are quite similar.


----------



## schecter4life (Jul 5, 2012)

i like the look of the first one the most...that is a beautiful finish


----------



## cjbrents (Jul 6, 2012)

I had seen those first two Jotun videos on youtube, but that third one was awesome! If only i could afford a $3,500 rig!? And Whitechapel... not even using the signature guitars! Nope, just the H-1007. Thanks for bringing me them videos, Eric.

If the MH-417 has the same tone as the H-1007, I'm totally going for it. I like the Satin Black, but if the tone isn't as good as the H-1007.... you get the drift.

I'm also going to be on the hunt for another amplifier soon, maybe.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 6, 2012)

cjbrents said:


> I had seen those first two Jotun videos on youtube, but that third one was awesome! If only i could afford a $3,500 rig!? And Whitechapel... not even using the signature guitars! Nope, just the H-1007. Thanks for bringing me them videos, Eric.
> 
> If the MH-417 has the same tone as the H-1007, I'm totally going for it. I like the Satin Black, but if the tone isn't as good as the H-1007.... you get the drift.
> 
> I'm also going to be on the hunt for another amplifier soon, maybe.



I think the guys in WC were just using the H-1007 during the recording process cause their sigs weren't ready yet at that point. Either way, LTDs are good quality for the money in my book.

Eric


----------



## The Only Factor (Jul 12, 2012)

TheShreddinHand said:


> I think the guys in WC were just using the H-1007 during the recording process cause their sigs weren't ready yet at that point. Either way, LTDs are good quality for the money in my book.
> 
> Eric



^This... I know that Alex has been using his AW-7 prototype quite a bit lately, and I'm sure Ben has too between the Horizon BS-7 and the double-cut Custom Shop he got, so I'd say they're using thier signature models by now. Not to mention, I know Alex was selling that H1007 here on the boards along with the ESP Stef B8 he's got too... Haven't checked the thread in a while so I don't know if it's been sold or not yet...

But yes, either one will be awesome.


----------



## cjbrents (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks. I'm pretty much sold on the H-1007 every time I see a review on youtube.


----------



## cjbrents (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks, y'all, for all of your opinion and out looks! i have purchased the H1007! It should be in within two weeks.


----------



## StratFreak11 (Aug 31, 2012)

I haven't played either of them but the 407 looks the nicest to me ! (and i usually dont like super plain black/white guitars)


----------



## nic0us (Aug 31, 2012)

cjbrents said:


> Thanks, y'all, for all of your opinion and out looks! i have purchased the H1007! It should be in within two weeks.



Great choice man! Show us some pics when you got it.


----------



## bazguitarman (Sep 9, 2012)

cjbrents said:


> Thanks, y'all, for all of your opinion and out looks! i have purchased the H1007! It should be in within two weeks.






That was a good choice. But you were actually very lucky as everyone of those guitars would have been a good choice. 

I recently bought a H-1007 and it is a very worthy guitar. Great tone woods, great pickups and an elegantly beautiful finish. I think you will be very happy with it.

Be sure to post a NGD when you get it.


----------



## JoeChugs (Sep 13, 2012)

Ive played 2 AW-7's so far and didn't like either, I feel like I'm the only person not feeling em. Did play an awesome Jackson SLAT3 7 the other day, and I don't even like Jacksons.

I also tried those new Schecter SLS 7's, and not being a big Schecter fan they blew me away. Nice, comfy thin neck, must different an the usual Schecter neck

EDIT: saw that you bought the LTD, haven't played one, update when you receive it pls


----------



## Holicx (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a LTD H-307 and i must say its amazing, and dont regret wasting all my saved money on it. It's worth every penny. Still they are a bit hard to find, so If you can get an H-1007 for the price do it.


----------



## cjbrents (Oct 1, 2012)

I finally received my ESP! Waiting for band practice tonight...


----------



## noUser01 (Oct 3, 2012)

The Deluxe line (the H-1007) guitars are wicked, I own an M-1000 and an EC-1000 myself and love them both to death. Great bang for the buck and the only upgrades I've done are the pickups as I don't like EMGs.

EDIT: 2 points for not reading the thread! D'oh! Looks great man!! How do you like it?


----------



## cjbrents (Oct 4, 2012)

Haha! No problem, Conner. Thanks for your input anyway.

I love the guitar! I was able to jam with my band for a couple hours the other night and the guys seemed to dig it, too. It worked out on a couple of songs that I originally composed on a six sting in drop D tuning, too. I just used drop A and it all came together and gave it a heavier overall sound. I love it! Harmonics, squeals, chug, it's all there. 

The finish is beautiful, to me. I didn't think that i would like it because all the photos online showed a purple-ish body with a black head stock, but the body and headstock are actually a matching see thru black! I was surprised by that.

Now I just need a back-up.


----------



## AliceLG (Oct 4, 2012)

cjbrents said:


> Now I just need a back-up.



May I suggest the MH-417?


----------



## cjbrents (Oct 5, 2012)

Probably will get that or another H1007. It may be awhile though.


----------



## bradthelegend (Oct 10, 2012)

cjbrents said:


> Probably will get that or another H1007. It may be awhile though.



Now that you've got your main one, you might want to check out some of the older, discontinued models, such as the H-307 or Stephen Carpenter's 25.5" models. They can be found used for a good deal, and they're all really great guitars.


----------

